# Internet/phones in Sharjah



## OfftoSharjah

I All,
We've recently been given a couple of jobs teaching in Sharjah and we will be moving to Sharjah in August. We've been trying to weigh up the cost of living that we'll need to budget for when there. Can anyone offer any helpful advice/recommendations as to which companies to go with and how much we'd been expected to fork out and what the service/reception and access is like. we're moving there with our two children, 3 and 1 yos. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## amaksoud

If you are asking about which companies to subscribe for internet & phone services I'd recommend Etisalat for better coverage for both home and GSM networks.

Prices will vary according the required speed, I'm subscribed to package called e-life in which you have either double play sub package that includes land line phone and 8Mbps internet access, or you can opt in for triple play which will give you cable TV more than the double play package.

Double play costs you around 290 or 249 per month ( I'm not sure ) and the triple play costs around 350 a month.

For cell phones coverage whether data or voice, Etisalat is much better on both as I have tried both companies in different areas around UAE.

for more info visit the following 
Welcome to Etisalat & du | Emirates Integrated Telecommunication Company

These are the tow ISPs available here.


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Thank you. 

Checked both sites. Gave a good idea of what to look for when we get there.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Where you live, will decide if you have du or etisilat. It looks like two companies, but... You can not pick etisilat if you live in a building/area serviced by du, or vice versa. 

They say etisilat is better for cell service but havent noticed much of a difference. At my work out by mafraq, for some reason those with etisilat have had blacked out periods (like weeks, not days) when du didnt. They couldnt explain why. But in general, they work about the same imo. Packages are different by a hair. It was like they didnt want people to think really was just the same company but making it look like wasnt a monopoly... so tweaked it just enough.


----------



## newguyintown

I haven't noticed any difference either in cell service of du and etiasalat. The only differences between du and etisalat are:
- du's internet filtering is little more relaxed than etisalat. Some websites which were blocked by etisalat were accessible on du; and
- du charges by the second whereas etisalat charges by the minute. Not sure if that really saves you a lot of money.


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Thank you both for the insight and your experiences. Any other helpful hints/advice and things to look for regarding Sharjah and UAE in general would be greatly appreciated. 

Btw newguyintown... In the long term there is a huge saving from per second charge as long as there is no flagfal rate or connection fee for each call.


----------



## newguyintown

Not really sure, that varies highly based on an individual's usage pattern. We've had similar plans back home and some studies showed that such plans didn't really offer any benefits or difference for users who have an average of above average usage.

Umm, there are other formalities which you'll need to complete once you are here. Listing what I can think off the top of my head here (I recently moved here and listing what all i did):

1. Getting the Residency Visa (Getting it stamped on your passport) -
2. Medical Test
3. Getting a Emirates ID (Company's PRO should help you with that)
4. Labour ID (This would be done by the Company)
5. Getting the Health Insurance Card (Again would be done by Company)
6. Alcohol License (Illegal to buy alcohol without having an alcohol license)


----------



## Jynxgirl

Illegal to have alcohol in sharjah I thought, so do they issue alcohol licenses?


----------



## ChloeB1984

*Licenses & other Qus*

Hi,

Yes you can get an alcohol license in Sharjah - the process is a bit long-winded from what I can gather though!

OfftoSharjah - I've been living in Sharjah for 18 months, if you have any other questions then give me a shout!


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Hi ChloeB,

Thank you for the offer, I'm sure I will be calling on you for advice in the near future, we're just starting to get our docs in order and it already seems a daunting task. 
We're both teaching at the same school and we'll be living off al khan street between the 1st and 2nd lagoon. Seen it on google earth and tried reviews to find out about the area, are you near there? If so... What's it like? (I'll probably hit you with other similar silly questions as they come to me- I apologise in advance)😄😃
What industry are you in? Where a outs are you staying? Which country have you come out from (told you there'd be silly). 
Hope to read from you soon.


----------



## ChloeB1984

Which school will you be teaching at? I know a few teachers here, if there's any at the same school then I can put you in touch if you like. 

I'm right at the end of Al Khan street on the beach road - it's a nice area, you're right near the Al Qasba canal which has been regenerated and features lots of restaurants/cafes etc, it's lovely just to walk around. It's also quick and easy to get onto the main road into Dubai - it only takes me ten mins to get to Deira/Bur Dubai from my place, 15-20 mins to Dubai Mall etc. 

I work privately for an Emirati, he brought me over from the UK about 18 months ago now. Please don't worry about the questions, I'm happy to help! 

Chloe


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Thanks for the quick response. Just got passports done for the whole family, a step closer each day. Good to hear about al khan. We'll be working at VISS (Victorian International School of Sharjah) it's an Australian school based on the Victorian curriculum. It seems pretty good from what we've read and heard.


----------



## beccevans

OfftoSharjah my husband is starting at VISS in aug too! I can't work out how to get access to PM on this APP, driving me nuts! But I'd love to make contact with u guys- maybe our families could meet up? R u in Melb?


----------



## OfftoSharjah

beccevans said:


> OfftoSharjah my husband is starting at VISS in aug too! I can't work out how to get access to PM on this APP, driving me nuts! But I'd love to make contact with u guys- maybe our families could meet up? R u in Melb?


Hi there! That is fantastic news. Yes, we are from Melbourne, and you?
You need to clock up at 5 posts on this forum to be allowed to pm. I'll email you. 
Are you looking forward to the move? How are all the preparations going? Seems like there's lot to get done in a short time!
I wouldn't be too worried about all the negative stuff on here about Sharjah, I was reading on one post that was quite reassuring that most of the negative stuff was from people living in Dubai who had never or rarely been to Sharjah. This has also been my experience in Melbourne with people that I've met that have been to UAE to teach.


----------



## OfftoSharjah

beccevans said:


> OfftoSharjah my husband is starting at VISS in aug too! I can't work out how to get access to PM on this APP, driving me nuts! But I'd love to make contact with u guys- maybe our families could meet up? R u in Melb?


Btw, are you also going to be working there? Do you guys have children?


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Have just emailed you at you yahoo email


----------



## beccevans

Thanks for the help bout the PMing- that makes sense now. Glad u got my email add. Talk there!


----------

